# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل در ندیدن table های یک دیتابیس

## hastiam

سلام
من دیتابیسی روی سرور دارم و از یک سیستم دیگر به دیتابیس وصل میشم اما وقتی دیتابیس رو باز می کنم table های اون دیتابیس رو نمی بینم برای حل این مشکل چکار باید کنم؟

----------


## esteghamat

سلام
- sqlserver چه نسخه اي است ؟
- با چي وصل ميشي ؟ ويندوزي يا sa  و اين يوزر چه سطح دسترسي داره؟
- علاوه بر table ها توي فولدرهاي ديگه مثل view يا programming هم مشكلي هست؟

----------


## hastiam

> - sqlserver چه نسخه اي است ؟
> - با چي وصل ميشي ؟ ويندوزي يا sa  و اين يوزر چه سطح دسترسي داره؟
> - علاوه بر table ها توي فولدرهاي ديگه مثل view يا programming هم مشكلي هست؟


 ممنونم به خاطر پیگیریتون :
- sqlserver 2008
- ویندوزی نیست در سروری که دیتابیس هست یک login با یک password  جدید ساختم  و تو سیستم local ام با اون password وارد میشم که ورورد هیچ مشکلی نداره و اسم دیتابیس رو هم می بینم اما table های اون دیتابیس رو نمی بینم یعنی وقتی فولدر table رو باز می کنم خالیه و همچنین فولدر های view و ... رو می بینم اما وقتی بازشون می کنم خالیه.

----------


## fakari66

شما به احتمال زیاد دسترسی دیدن جدول ها رو ندارید توو قسمت  پرمیشنا تو چک کن .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما میتونید به اون User دسترسی بدید که Owner خود دیتابیستون باشه. اون موقع ببینید میتونید لیست جداول رو ببینید یاخیر؟
آیا موقع باز کردن Table به شما خطایی میده؟
اگر خطا نمیده یک Query روی اون دیتابیس باز کنید و دستور زیر رو اجرا کنید.

SELECT COUNT(*) AS CntTable FROM information_Schema.TABLES t


ببینید مقداری بهتون برمیگردونه یا صفر هست؟

----------

